# Good pics of the girls!!!



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Some 'actual' pictures instead of indoor crappy snapshots! 

First the face that totally melts me... how could you not fall in love with this?










Best. Dog. Ever.

Accidental shot but I like it:










The Girl with the curl










Watching birds:










more


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Have I mentioned that I LOVE this dog? lol










My Little Hellion:










Posing with the fountains










Ooh what's in here?









more


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

<3333



















done!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh my god Summer is so dang pretty! I love her in sunlight, her practically glows


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey Mia's coat is coming in! And Summer has the sweetest expression with her big eyes. Mia on the other hand always looks so mischievous and as if she's plotting especially in the My Little Hellion pic.

I've just noticed that Mia has a pointier face/nose than Summer. It adds to the evil look I'm not sure why.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh great photos!!! I love Summer!
Thanks for those, looked like a great day!

I cant wait to get my new camera!!! My pics will look as good as yours!
Nessa


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Great pictures! Summer looks so different since you got her all those years ago. I dunno, it just seems her coat is so thick and luxurious and she looks so sweet and happy. I love Mia pictures too. Her markings make her look like a sly little fox.


----------



## mintesa (Mar 30, 2008)

They are adorable


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

<3 <3 <3
Thanks for sharing, loved them all.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Hey Mia's coat is coming in! And Summer has the sweetest expression with her big eyes. Mia on the other hand always looks so mischievous and as if she's plotting especially in the My Little Hellion pic.
> 
> I've just noticed that Mia has a pointier face/nose than Summer. It adds to the evil look I'm not sure why.


We say Summer looks almost like a cartoon of a papillon. Huge ears, huge eyes... lol 




> Great pictures! Summer looks so different since you got her all those years ago. I dunno, it just seems her coat is so thick and luxurious and she looks so sweet and happy. I love Mia pictures too. Her markings make her look like a sly little fox.


She really does almost look like another dog. I look back at pictures occasionally and it shocks me how different she looks in just a year. 



> Oh great photos!!! I love Summer!
> Thanks for those, looked like a great day!
> 
> I cant wait to get my new camera!!! My pics will look as good as yours!
> Nessa


What kind of camera are you getting Nessa!? That's exciting news. Buying a DSLR was an awesome investment for me.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Laurelin said:


>


The more I see and read about your dogs the more I love this breed - I am definitely a convert! The first pic is gorgeous and the 2nd is just perfect - it seems to capture the relationship between these two exactly.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

Such exquisite (sp?) photos! Gosh your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> <3333
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love that picture of them very pretty!!!!!
and ver beautiful dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Great pictures as usual! What lens did you have on those first two?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

rosemaryninja said:


> Great pictures as usual! What lens did you have on those first two?


I used my little Tamron 28-75 mm macro lens. I love it.


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

Beautiful shots Lauren!! I feel like you do with Summer, with Willie.....I love that boy! As my step-daughter said once.....*He is my heart dog!*

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

lucygoose said:


> Beautiful shots Lauren!! I feel like you do with Summer, with Willie.....I love that boy! As my step-daughter said once.....*He is my heart dog!*
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Yep, Summer is my heart dog for sure. She's just so amazing. I could gush about her all day. (And I quite often do!) I love everything about her. (Okay except the DR and SA)


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Okay I want one of those dogs (except that I know two is our max).


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> What kind of camera are you getting Nessa!? That's exciting news. Buying a DSLR was an awesome investment for me.


I BEEELIEEVVEE it is a Canon Rebel XSI, my dad is surprising me lol! James is pretty sure that is what it is 
I cannot wait!
Nessa


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

Beautiful! The colors are spectacular. Great camera you must have and of course, they are too adorable.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> I BEEELIEEVVEE it is a Canon Rebel XSI, my dad is surprising me lol! James is pretty sure that is what it is
> I cannot wait!
> Nessa


Canons have fabulous DSLRs too. You're going to love your camera. I can't wait to see my boy Callahan shot with a DSLR. He'll look even more handsome!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Canons have fabulous DSLRs too. You're going to love your camera. I can't wait to see my boy Callahan shot with a DSLR. _He'll look even more handsome!_


Oh TELL ME ABOUT IT! 
He says he cant wait to show his Auntie Laurelin and everyone else how much greater he can look with a GOOD camera .

I cant wait to be able to take amazing pics like yours! Your girls definitely look like models with that camera! haha
nessa


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

Your Paps are just too adorable! I have adopted a rescure Jack-Chia mix, but I'd have loved a Pap! They are little out of my price range right now, but sometime in the future maybe!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

what is your F stop range on your macro lens? I love them pics!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Keechak said:


> what is your F stop range on your macro lens? I love them pics!


It is 2.8. Much better than my others, which are the standard kit lenses (3.5-5.6)

Thanks everyone, they're great dogs. Val, your Pippi is adorable, I love the head tilt!


----------



## Vibe (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow those are some stunning pictures! What kind of camera do you use. Gorgeous dogs! 

Wow those are some stunning pictures! What kind of camera do you use. Gorgeous dogs! 
The last pic is amazing.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Vibe said:


> Wow those are some stunning pictures! What kind of camera do you use. Gorgeous dogs!
> 
> Wow those are some stunning pictures! What kind of camera do you use. Gorgeous dogs!
> The last pic is amazing.


Thank you! I use a Nikon D60 to take my pics.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

oh my gosh! So freakin' adorable!!!!!!

Summer & Mia are soooo beautiful! I love all of the pictures, but that first one of Summer is so great. She is beautiful!

I'm officially in love with Papillon's now.


----------



## Vibe (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh my gosh. I have no idea how I double posted like that.
I want a Nikon really bad. I have a Canon, do you use a photo editing program or do the pics come out that great?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Vibe said:


> Oh my gosh. I have no idea how I double posted like that.
> I want a Nikon really bad. I have a Canon, do you use a photo editing program or do the pics come out that great?


I do a little editing sometimes. I'm lazy so nothing major- a bit of sharpening usually is all. (Other than resizing of course) The colors come out like that on my camera, it's great for bright colors.


----------



## Vibe (Sep 23, 2009)

Your right, the colors are wonderful.


----------

